# Help! Panasonic Lumix FZ28 accessories



## Wildlife girl (Dec 31, 2008)

Hello,
I am a newbie, and basically new to digital photography.  In fact, I'm even rusty with my old (non digital) Canon Rebel!

I'm taking a trip to Alaska in June and have to decided to get a good, but affordable digital camera.  Zoom is important to me, so I have decided to get the Panasonic Lumix FZ28.  I'm not sure where yet, prices vary widely.

I also will need some accessories.  I definitely want a telephoto lens, wide angle lens, adaptor, polarizing lens, extra battery, battery charger, cleaning kit, camera bag and strap, memory card, memory reader, and lens cleaning kit.  I know that's a lot!

My problem is, I want the lenses to be decent quality, but can't afford a lot.  I don't know what brands to look for or where to get them.  I have seen the camera offered with a kit of all my needed accessories in various places, but in reviews I've read, the accessories often turn out to be garbage.

I really could use your help!  I know you all know what you're talking about, so that's why I came here.  I hope to stay and continue to learn all I can.

Thanks in advance! 
Tracy


----------



## Wildlife girl (Dec 31, 2008)

Okay, need to add/change a couple things!

I thought the telephoto and wide angle lens would be good for photographing wildlife and scenery in Alaska, but now I am reading some accounts that maybe these lenses don't work well on a camera like the Lumix FZ28.  I don't want to lessen my image quality.  Thoughts?

Also, I should have mentioned, my TOTAL camera budget, everything included, is a sad $500.

I am trying to get the very best camera for my needs in this budget.  I was able to get some great photos on a trip to Africa back in '97-'98, by using a good zoom lens, so I knew I would need strong zoom on this trip too to get better wildlife shots.

I could take my old Canon Rebel with zoom lens and polarized filter, but I REALLY want to use a digital camera.  I have a new Mac and there is so much I can do with the photos from the trip that I couldn't do with a non digital format.  Besides, I don't own a digital camera at all.  I've just used my Dad's Minolta Dimage G600 a few times.

Thanks again!


----------



## 303MkVII (Jan 1, 2009)

from what i've read, the stock lens is equivalent to a 27-486mm lens on a 35mm camera, so you would have wide angle and telephoto covered in one lens.


----------



## Wildlife girl (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks, I think you may be right!  Maybe I don't need those extra lenses.  I still need a polarizing lens though, and maybe a UV lens.

Does anyone have any advice on what brand of polarized/UV, etc. lenses to go with for this camera?  I want decent quality obviously, but don't have a lot to spend.

Any advice on all this would be GREATLY appreciated!  I know I'm just a beginner and not buying a fancy camera, but we all have to start somewhere, and we all have different budgets at different times!  

Thanks! 
Tracy


----------



## 303MkVII (Jan 2, 2009)

I saw these at Wolf today 
Quantaray 52mm Tristar Optics UV & C-PL Filter Bonus Pack Plus Carry Pouch - 241668409 - WolfCamera.com
I'm not sure what size you would need, but it seems like a great deal.


edited to add: 
It looks like the FZ28 is threaded for a 46mm filter.  I'm not sure if they make that set of filters that small, so you might need one of these http://www.wolfcamera.com/product/241664374msk.htm


----------



## Wildlife girl (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks! 

It does seem like a good deal.  Adorama has a three piece kit also, which includes a warming filter, all by Tiffen, for $43.  Maybe the pros aren't thrilled with Tiffen, but that's what I have on my non digital Canon Rebel and it's been great.

I bookmarked a page on the web just about using filters for digital cameras, so I am going to read up on that as well.

Photographic Filters - A Beginners Guide

Appreciate your input!


----------



## smilepls (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm a newbie too...got the FZ28 for Christmas and I love it so far...even though I'm still learning all the many features. My husband is the one who knows professional cameras and he says this FZ28 "is really loaded", he is impressed with it. I love it because it is sooooo light, amazingly so.

As 303 indicated, it does have a 27 lens and 18x optical zoom.

My accessorie pamphlet indicates there is a:
Tele Conversion Lens DMW-LT55
Close-up Lens DMW-LC55
Lens Adaptor DMW-LA3
ND Filter DMW-LND46
PL Filter DMW-LPL46
MC Protector DMW-LMC46

I'm sure if you 'Google' any of those above - if you must have more - you'll find them somewhere - I'm getting a few minor things from VIDEODIRECT.com

Also, here's a site that has quite a bit of detail on this camera:
Steves Digicams - Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ28 - Hands on Review

and here's the Panasonic link to the Owner's manual:
Panasonic DMC-FZ28K Support and Service Information
Panasonic DMC-FZ28K Support and Service Information

Make sure you have an extra battery pack as backup and enough Memory Cards if your are on safari!

The internal memory only gave me about 15/16 pixs and my 512mb card shows about 96/97 avail based on default settings

Good luck


----------



## Wildlife girl (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you so much, Smile!   You have been a wealth of information.

I am going to check out all your links right now.  So glad you are happy with your camera!  Please post some pics soon, I would love to see them.

Have a great time with your new gift!


----------



## motostu93 (May 30, 2009)

hi im new the TPF and this is my first post!! i have done extensive resaerch on this lumix and ive decided that its right for me. im only 16 so i dont have a large amount of funds to spend and i like what you get for the price.

im thinkin that all get the fz28
*Lowepro* Edit 110 Camera Shoulder Bag
*SanDisk* 4GB Secure Digital (SDHC) Card
*Vista by Davis & Sanford* Traveler Tripod with 3-Way Pan & Tilt Head (Quick Release) 

what do u think?


----------



## Mark Saint (Jun 25, 2009)

i think that this camera doesn't have much accessories and doesn't support wireless remote shutter at all, which is highly, extremely s-hitty.


----------



## motostu93 (Jun 25, 2009)

well i ordered my camera and it comes tomorrow. anything i should know before i use it?


----------



## Mark Saint (Jun 25, 2009)

mine should arrive in a few days too..
all i've learned so far is that you must to choose the most popular brand, as in photography, the camera by itself is only a half of the deal.

as soon as you realize that you need some extra stuff to take better photos, you will be disappointed by the small choice that Panas have give us.
either way, while you really have no choice, you'll have to pay 30% more for Lumix accessories, compared to really wide range for Nikon and Canon.
just check the home page > Parts.
even filters are overcharged.. (

here's what i ordered in addition:


> http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=aV1vaBH9



P.S. if you're new to photography i would highly recommend you these books:
the Digital Photography Book
all Lee Frost books
and of course start reading the manual of your camera. you can download it from the link i gave above.

still can't believe they leave us without the remote port....... :x


----------

